# Journeyman Electician Certification Exam in california



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

If you plan on taking it within the next year, 2005. I have zero idea of when CA is going to 2008 cycle.


----------



## rogimor (Nov 15, 2009)

*Thank you*

Yes, I do plan on taking it next year. Some time in june. I think I could even take it with the 99 NEC edetion, but I might as well get the 2005 handbook. I know the upgrades among the articles is only a small portion. I just wanted to make sure that the 2005 is best.

Thanks Rudeboy:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

You are welcome.
It's an open book exam and 2005 is provided.


----------

